# What do you eat on "bad" days?



## JustDrea (Oct 1, 2007)

So guys, I need a little help. What "safe" foods do you resort to on your "bad" days. I'm newly diagnosed, and may not really be IBS (I have a lot of the symptoms but this has only been going on consistantly for about 2 months. Although the past few years it seems like I'd alternate between C and D, especially during times of stress). Anyway, when my stomach hurts really bad it seems like all I can handle is gatorade and pretzels-And it's getting a little old. Suggestions please?Thanks,Drea


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It varies a lot between people, and some find volume or fat content of food more the problem than which specific food.Since pretzels work for you Heather's diet advice might be helpful. Here is her what to eat on bad days advice.../diet/what_to_eat.aspK.


----------



## JustDrea (Oct 1, 2007)

Kathleen,Thank you so, so much for the book recommendation. I went to Heather's site, and it's funny because the food she suggests are what I was intuitively eating. I was really worried about missing the "good fiber" and the carb content though.....I already reserved the book at my local Barnes and Noble, and I can't wait to start it after my dreaded endoscopy and colonoscopy on Saturday (eeep!!!)Thanks Again,Drea


----------

